# One bigger than Hogzilla shot in GA



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Man that has to be a big hog.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,242199,00.html


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, someone finally got my mother-in-law.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Would Be Nice To See A Pic


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Pics are here
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/10677789/detail.html


Eat more :spam:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man ... datz a lotta bacon !!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Now Thats A Big Pig !!!!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Man, do they make a BBQ pit that big?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*We always*

Have a pit BIG enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

what would that thing taste like? i smoke alot of pork up here in tn. but have never eaten wild boar. would a hog that old and large be good eating? if so i bet jimmy dean would like to get his hands on that pig,,hhaaaa


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That hog is more domestic breed than wild. He looks like any ol' pig in about any ol' barnyard in Ga. As far as how he'd eat...Well, one of the pics looked like his "package" was intact, which would make him a little tough and gamey. Wouldn't stop me from BBQ-ing his big arse, though... 

This state is gonna end up over run with half breed feral hogs if more folks don't start killing them. There ain't much "Hunting" to it, in places where they are plentiful. 

Compare this guy to the other guy, and you can see the resemblance of the "big Boar" to a normal farm pig...










The "News Hog" won't be setting any record at 1100 pounds, either. I have personal knowledge of a certified 1180 pounder about 20 miles up the road from me, that has been submitted.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

yea that was a domestic/ferel hog not a wild boar wasnt it. i guess the lack of tusks is the first give away. what is the record for wild boar? just curious


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

a friend told me about his father in law catching these wild hogs in the foothills of the smoky mountains and pen them up for a few weeks and feeding them corn to prepare for the cook. i thought man a country boy can survive for sure. thats like country club ham. ha..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

kooler said:


> yea that was a domestic/ferel hog not a wild boar wasnt it. i guess the lack of tusks is the first give away. what is the record for wild boar? just curious


Georgia record is 602# according to Boar Hunter magazine...

A buddy of mine pen raised a Pine-Woods Rooter to 750#...That hog's tusks ended up being about 12", made a NICE head mount, and a BUNCH of good sausage, chops and butts..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Good luck finding 100% pure Russian strain in the wild. All of em mixed got some kind of barnyard Wilber in em somewhere. With the exception of the OLD population in the Smokys, most populations are probably started from domestic hogs gone feral. Big pig none the less.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Forget how big it was , he shot it in the neighbors yard,,Makes me really miss the days of dove hunting from the deck 

Lot of dove down at the oceanfront, I think i miss the country 
MATT


----------

